# Offshore Kayak trip



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

There's a small part of me that says mothershipping is "cheating". But the other part of me says "when am I ever going to see that bluewater, the beautiful colors of a dolphin, and feel the amazing power of an AJ if I don't go?" If ever was to see and feel those things, it's definitely going to be in a yak. So I commited. I met Rob Alderman and crew down at Teach's Lair Wednesday morning at 5:30am. Actually, I got off work Tuesday, went to the HRBT, fished the schoolie stripers until 12:30am, got to Teach's Lair by 3:30am, slept for 2 hours and got on the big boat. I couldn't help it. The schoolie stripers were on fire last Thursday and Friday so I had to.

So the crew aboard the Big Tahuna consisted of Capt. Scott, 1st mate Kenny, Alderman, Alderman's Parents, Rich (OBX Taco), Chris Peebles (from near Blacksburg) and myself. Four yaks were loaded; gear, food, drinks and we were off. 

We found a grass line and started trolling to see if we could find them. It took a little time, but we found them. We all brought in some dolphin from the big boat. The action wasn't very steady, so when we found them again, we deployed the yaks. I was the first one in and in no time I was hooked up. There are no pictures or video that can do the beauty justice. The color of the water is just gorgeous and the dolphin look like they're lit up from the inside. The bright blue of the pectoral fins when they're in the water is just amazing. The incredible aerial feats are insane as well. So I had my first yak hooked mahi right at my side and I decide to get my camera out to do some underwater footage. With one hand, I grab my camera, turn it on, press record, and that's when the mahi makes one last run and it's gone. I regret not pulling that fish in, cuz all the others spit the hook as well. All I had to do was grab the leader and lay him in my yak. It was the same story with the other 3 yakers too. Everybody hooked up, but the dolphin always found a way to get off. Just one of those days I guess. Oh by the way, I tried standing since I wanted to get a better view to find the fish. Alderman with his Ride135 and tons of experience in the open ocean seemed to have no problem standing and casting. He even hooked two mahi while standing. I gave it a shot and was up there for a few seconds, but then took a quick swim. I tried it again and quickly sat myself down as I was losing my balance. I can stand and cast in the flats no problem, even on a breezy day, but the ocean is apparently another story. Alderman also had something take his ballyhoo while paddling that made us all wonder. Whatever it was slammed the bait hard and was taking line when it came unbuttoned. Any given day out there... 

After that we were off to a wreck with the hopes of finding some AmberJack. And boy did we find some. Once again I was the first one in. It was a trip to see 300+ feet on my yak's fishfinder. Kinda made me giggle a little thinking about how tiny I was. Anyway, we all hooked up immediately. These things are freakin' powerful! I could hardly getting any line in. Actually it was peeling off line at an exhilarating rate. I tightened the drag just a bit and pop*. I hit the back of my seat real quick. It was a similar story with two other guys too. Expletives came from every yak except one. Chris managed to pull in what looked like a 24" ~ 28" amberjack (I didn't get an accurate measurement). We re-rigged and did it again. We'd hook up and they'd pull us into the wreck. I must have lost about 6 or 7 fish. Some just pulled the hook, but most of the time I came up with a frayed leader. The captain decided to move us to another location so we packed up, quickly ate a sandwich and we redeployed at "the rock pile". Once again, we were on 'em. The mate got us some thicker leaders and I was able horse one in finally. It measured 35". But I could tell that the AJs at the other wreck had to be a bigger class of fish. I can safely say that was the hardest fighting fish I have ever fought. We just couldn't get them to turn their heads. Alderman pulled in a beautiful 40" and Chris hooked into something that spooled him. Rich had a nice size trigger and bee-line snapper. I saw a turtle try to eat my ballyhoo, some flyingfish, and had a great time! If you're ever interested, contact Rob Alderman with The Outer Banks Angler. His vast knowledge is impressive and his connections with the captains in the area will get you the best deal possible. He knows how to get it done and will help you make it happen. However he does expect you to work hard. Just because the mothership takes you out doesn't mean it's not a lot of work. The current is very strong and staying over the wrecks is tough. But it's worth it!










































Video to come soon!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!! Thanks for the report...very good read


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW you r tha Man Rob livin the dream bro.
Been thinkin the same one day


jerry


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, I can imagine how much fun it would be to hook in to those fish from a kayak. Looks like a sick trip and thanks for report.


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

nice work rob! jerry, we should plan something like this! just need to find someone to take us all out.

Rob, if you ever need a fishing buddy down here let me know, im off all summer and always looking to go fishing!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Looks like one heck of a good time !!!! great report and pics


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! What a trip! Water looks cleaner than the James up here in Richmond!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob,

You are still my hero.That fishing drive of yours is unbeatable.

Standing in the ocean comes down to one thing. Doing it every chance you get--even in conditions that you believe/know you'll fall in. The one good thing about standing and falling is that you realize it's coming and you can simply jump off and lay your rod inside the boat on the way down.

Eventually, you just don't fall..or at least not often.

Those monster reef donkeys on the Clark wreck were off the chain. They were the most powerfull fish I've hooked to date..

Except for that burner on the dink bait..Whatever that thing was--was one hell of a fish to snatch the yak around 45 degrees on the strike.

I am gonna try to get back out in the near future, prior to your newborn..I'll shout when we do..

Enjoyed the company..Rob


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome report! Thanks for posting it. Looking forward to video.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

*YOO MY MAN SUCK * just wait till dem kids get to runnin all over,enjoy it,mine soon can doit with me as long as I can hang.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. If you are seriously entertaining the idea of doing this, you really need to talk to Rob Alderman (fish militia). Rob, I can't thank you enough for the great time. Definitely let me know when you do it again. If the stars line up I'd love to go. Shane, I'm trying my hardest to get in as much fishing as I can now, cuz I know I'll be going on a long hiatus when baby #2 gets here.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great Report Guys!!! It looks like you had a blast!

MYT


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fun stuff


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Rob. Glad you got out there on a good day.

I've been trying for 2 years to convince charter captains here in Chucktown that there is a legitimate business for mothershipping yaks out onto the big blue.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

*Video*

Thanks guys. Here's the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TrxduelLPs

I don't necessarily agree or disagree with the lyrics of this song. I just like the pumped up feeling it gives. I hope you like it.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice work Rob..Good edit for a quickie..

Too Busy,

The problem lies not in Capts not wanting to do this, but the liability is upped.

If the boat doesn't already have like some type of diving coverage, then too truly cover the people in the water you have to modify your policy.

Then there is the fact that every person in a yak, that has paddled their local river or paddles a 1/2 mile into the ocean considers themselves to be bad-a$$, when I can assure you that the Gulf Stream will put those thoughts to shame real quick.

Anyone can do this, but you better have a bad-a$$ or two with ya.

We had it easy with 2 knots of current, cause I've been out there in the yak in 5 knots. And, if you hit the water in that you will be 15ft from your boat before you resurface.

and over and above the 900 other really bad things that could go wrong..there is the simple fact that there is no handbook for this and it's intimidating to try this with no real idea of how to go about it..

I've had to develop a system from scratch and and I constantly learn or develop suttle changes with each trip.

I am just fortunate to know a few Capts that are in too doing new and non-traditional types of offshore fishing.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

*DAAAAMMMMNNNN* definately got me pumped up.!!!!!!! I want to do it with my flyrod for sure !!!! SOMEDAY 

keep up the good work Rob. Enjoy your videos alot. Gives me the itch that won't be scratched until I finally get a yak!


:fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

SWEET PIX! Looks like ya'll had a blast! Waiting for the day I can get to do that.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

How long of a boat ride (in time) is it till you guys get to the launch spot?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Depends on the 1st target species..The dolphin are close right now, so we didn't ride an hour, before we hit them. Then, maybe another 30 mins after that to get to the BIG AJs.

On these trips we are here to catch or at least hook-up..So..we bounce around alot, but I figure we average at least 4 hours or more in the yaks. And, after the GS current--that'll be about as much as anyone would want.

Weed lines, wrecks, towers, rock piles and so-on is what might be hit in a trip.


----------

